# Chasing the northern lights



## Geoff Crowther (3 Mar 2015)

The story's here:
http://farnotfast.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/chasing-northern-lights.html
'Hope you like it.


----------



## MartinQ (3 Mar 2015)

Jealous and home sick, great photos and write up.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Mar 2015)

MartinQ said:


> Jealous and home sick, great photos and write up.


Thanks Martin. Where are you from?


----------



## Slioch (3 Mar 2015)

Nice write up & pics. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Mar 2015)

Slioch said:


> Nice write up & pics. Thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## Custom24 (3 Mar 2015)

I am getting a server 503 error at the moment
Edit - working now


----------



## Slioch (3 Mar 2015)

@Geoff Crowther 

May I ask where the picture on your homepage was taken - the one with the motorbikes & tents? It looks familiarish and if I had to hazard a guess I'd say Knoydart, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Mar 2015)

Slioch said:


> @Geoff Crowther
> 
> May I ask where the picture on your homepage was taken - the one with the motorbikes & tents? It looks familiarish and if I had to hazard a guess I'd say Knoydart, but I could be wrong.



You may indeed ask. It's Lac de Isli in the High Atlas mountains, Morocco. That photo was taken on a long motorbike journey there in April 2012. A fabulous trip. I saw a photo of some guys camped there in a book I have on Adventure Motorbiking and, for that reason alone, decided to take a tent; I just HAD to camp there. We had to ride up around three miles of tricky dirt track to find the place and shared it with just two shepherds, caring for sheep in the high pastures for the summer and living in basic huts; transhumance, just as in biblical times. The shepherds were very friendly and interested in our journey. We shared our tea and food with them and found it a magical experience which made for a very fond memory. Incidentally, it's at around 3000 metres, so a touch higher than Knoydart. You'll find the story of the journey on my blog in 2012 posts.
Thanks for asking, it rekindled wonderful memories.


----------



## Slioch (3 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> You may indeed ask. It's Lac de Isli in the High Atlas mountains, Morocco. That photo was taken on a long motorbike journey there in April 2012. A fabulous trip. I saw a photo of some guys camped there in a book I have on Adventure Motorbiking and, for that reason alone, decided to take a tent; I just HAD to camp there. We had to ride up around three miles of tricky dirt track to find the place and shared it with just two shepherds, caring for sheep in the high pastures for the summer and living in basic huts; transhumance, just as in biblical times. The shepherds were very friendly and interested in our journey. We shared our tea and food with them and found it a magical experience which made for a very fond memory. Incidentally, it's at around 3000 metres, so a touch higher than Knoydart. You'll find the story of the journey on my blog in 2012 posts.



So my guess was only a couple of miles out then . Sounds like a great trip. I'll have a fuller read of your blog later.


----------



## MartinQ (3 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Thanks Martin. Where are you from?



Up north ... grew up in Ryton and obviously visited Alnwick, Wark ... a fair bit. Father is from Durham and we now take the kids to Whitby (fish and chips) and fossil hunting in Robin Hoods Bay a lot. Liked the comment about the winds, a few years ago I took my wife for a walk from Craster to Dunstanburgh in December and I though it was good weather for the time of year - when we got back to Craster, she had windburn all over her face .


----------

